# Solheim Cup



## MizunoMike (Aug 14, 2013)

Well the Solheim Cup starts on Friday, whats your take on women's golf.

After all the press coverage from the Open has it brought the women's game up to the forefront and will you be glued to your TV screen to watch it.

I love woman's golf as they have such a fluent swing and most of their male counter parts could learn a thing or two from watching them, I just hope that Europe can pull of a victory on foreign soil.

I notice that there is not a lot of discussion on here about the women's game and very surprised GM did not use the recent Open issues to get an idea on what's it's members thought about the women's game or is it a closed house.

I also notice that there is not much coverage about the senior game as well other than when a Major comes around, I am just glad that at least Sky sports are showing more Women's & Senior golf.

Come on Europe you can do it.


----------



## CMAC (Aug 14, 2013)

I like it for lots of reasons!


Good to see you back MM, where do you play?


----------



## cookelad (Aug 14, 2013)

I'll have it on every moment my schedule will allow which will be pretty much all of it with it being held on U.S soil and t'other'alf working all weekend!


----------



## dotty001 (Aug 14, 2013)

Yep I will watch it, to be honest tho if there was cats playing golf I would probably watch it


----------



## mcbroon (Aug 14, 2013)

I watched the last one and enjoyed it.  It's golf, it's competitive matchplay and sometimes the Americans get beat.  What's not to like?

And of course there's Azahara Munoz...


----------



## harrisj (Aug 14, 2013)

Any reason to watch golf. I enjoy it quite a lot.


----------



## Qwerty (Aug 14, 2013)

I find it all a bit cringeworthy to be honest.    All the excessive High fives, The silly chanting on the tee and the face painting. 
 Feel free to correct me if I'm wrong but it seems most of this was started by the Americans a few years back with the intention of getting under the Europeans skin and winding them up.  
It now seems that the Europeans have mainly followed suit and are doing the same.

A lot of the above doesn't come across a sincere passion, its just all a bit ott and designed to annoy the opponent.


----------



## BrizoH71 (Aug 14, 2013)

I'll watch it, loved the spectacle at Killeen Castle last time. 

The cheerleading does annoy me a bit about the Americans, but hoping Suzann and co put them in their place again.


----------



## Robobum (Aug 14, 2013)

It will be 10 times slower than the men.

Atmosphere and patriotism will be contrived.

They will all look like they've come from a face paint party.

Most of the swings look like the octopus/ tree reference.

There will be a lot of shots that will embarrass a monthly medal.

I'll still watch some though


----------



## londonlewis (Aug 14, 2013)

Robobum said:



			It will be 10 times slower than the men.

Atmosphere and patriotism will be contrived.

They will all look like they've come from a face paint party.

Most of the swings look like the octopus/ tree reference.

There will be a lot of shots that will embarrass a monthly medal.

I'll still watch some though 

Click to expand...

Raise your hands if you would pay to watch Roboburn get embarrased when teeing it up against the world's best lady golfers. 
You'd get outdriven by some of the field and outplayed by some others.


----------



## londonlewis (Aug 14, 2013)

I will watch bits of it but it won't live up to the Ryder cup. 
I will also admit to watching some of the regular tour games on the women's tours as well. Not a huge amount but I find it good enough viewing to watch here and there. 

The face painting at the Solheim cup is not my cup of tea but at least they are making the competition their own.


----------



## Robobum (Aug 14, 2013)

londonlewis said:



			Raise your hands if you would pay to watch Roboburn get embarrased when teeing it up against the world's best lady golfers. 
You'd get outdriven by some of the field and outplayed by some others.
		
Click to expand...

As I do in many a monthly medal, by chippys, lawyers, salesmen etc.

What's your point?


----------



## PieMan (Aug 14, 2013)

Robobum said:



			It will be 10 times slower than the men.

Atmosphere and patriotism will be contrived.

They will all look like they've come from a face paint party.

Most of the swings look like the octopus/ tree reference.

There will be a lot of shots that will embarrass a monthly medal.

I'll still watch some though 

Click to expand...

Everything bar the last bit........basically due to the reasons given before that!!


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 14, 2013)

londonlewis said:



			Raise your hands if you would pay to watch Roboburn get embarrased when teeing it up against the world's best lady golfers. 
You'd get outdriven by some of the field and outplayed by some others.
		
Click to expand...

Spot on LL..........Mens two handicap does not come close to those girls.
Most could probably give him a 4 up start.


----------



## londonlewis (Aug 14, 2013)

Robobum said:



			As I do in many a monthly medal, by chippys, lawyers, salesmen etc.

What's your point?
		
Click to expand...

I guess my point was to defend the ladies against your intense criticism, which I felt was not deserved.


----------



## Alex1975 (Aug 14, 2013)

I shall watch some of it when I can, I enjoy the ladies golf I just don't know that much about the players.


----------



## BoadieBroadus (Aug 14, 2013)

watched the final 3hrs of the last Solheim cup and was impressed by the incredible drama, but the cheerleading is excessive.

michelle wie holed a put on 16 or 17 and went off on the green like she was janet jackson. also christina kim, who seems at most other times to be a very gracious and considerate competitor, turns into some banshee.

also partly true of the men's ryder cup sometimes, but the solheim takes it to a new level.

if its close on the singles i might well watch it, but i expect the euro's to get gubbed.

also no mel reid which is disappointing.


----------



## Robobum (Aug 14, 2013)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Spot on LL..........Mens two handicap does not come close to those girls.
Most could probably give him a 4 up start.
		
Click to expand...

A 4up start against a once a week golfer is hardly a great endorsement of their skills.


----------



## londonlewis (Aug 14, 2013)

Robobum said:



			A 4up start against a once a week golfer is hardly a great endorsement of their skills.
		
Click to expand...

against a guy who said they play shots as bad as a weekly medal player and had swings like an octopus falling out of a tree... 
so which one is it? Are they shockingly bad or significantly better than you?


----------



## AlbertsTache (Aug 14, 2013)

londonlewis said:



			against a guy who said they play shots as bad as a weekly medal player and had swings like an octopus falling out of a tree... 
so which one is it? Are they shockingly bad or significantly better than you?
		
Click to expand...

Do you think the GB&I Walker cup team would beat the ladies Solhiem team?


----------



## Robobum (Aug 14, 2013)

londonlewis said:



			against a guy who said they play shots as bad as a weekly medal player and had swings like an octopus falling out of a tree... 
so which one is it? Are they shockingly bad or significantly better than you?
		
Click to expand...

Blimey, this has touched a nerve with you hasn't it!!

They are full time professionals. The top players, which all play in the US would kick my ass all day long - not with a 4up start though.

I'd be happy to play an also ran woman pro off flat. We had a LET pro at our club, an ex member. She returns to play in our pro am off the men's blocks @ only 6000 yds, she has yet to better 75.

Original post still stands, but its only my opinion of it, don't let it ruffle your feathers so much


----------



## londonlewis (Aug 14, 2013)

Robobum said:



			Blimey, this has touched a nerve with you hasn't it!!

They are full time professionals. The top players, which all play in the US would kick my ass all day long.

I'd be happy to play an also ran woman pro off flat. We had a LET pro at our club, an ex member. She returns to play in our pro am off the men's blocks @ only 6000 yds, she has yet to better 75.

Original post still stands, but its only my opinion of it, don't let it ruffle your feathers so much 

Click to expand...

hahah, I have the skin of a rhinocerous and I love a good argument but thank you for offering to take care of me! 
I just find it quite funny that you were so quick to criticise but even quicker to back off.


----------



## londonlewis (Aug 14, 2013)

AlbertsTache said:



			Do you think the GB&I Walker cup team would beat the ladies Solhiem team?
		
Click to expand...

no idea. 

help clarify the following for me. 

at which golf course? 
off which tees? 
under what type of competition? 

I remember reading a story once where the coach of a set of top level golfers (like the Walker cup team for example) told his players they were going to play off the ladies tees in practice. 

Before they teed off all the players thought they would smash it and set new course records. The reality was, they didn't. None of them did and they struggled to shoot the same scores as they would normally. 

I wouldn't judge yardage of golf course as an indicator of difficulty, the following stats from the US open backs this up; 
2013 Merion â€“ 6996 (Justin Rose +1) 
2012 Olympic Club â€“ 7170 (Webb Simpson +1) 
2011 Congressional â€“ 7574 (Rory McIlroy -16) 
2010 Pebble Beach â€“ 7040 (G. McDowell Even) 
2009 Bethpage Black â€“ 7426 (Lucas Glover -4) 
2008 Torrey Pines â€“ 7643 (Tiger Woods -1 Play Off) 
2007 Oakmont â€“ 7230 (Angel Cabrera +5) 
2006 Winged Foot â€“ 7264 (Geoff Ogilvy +5)


----------



## Robobum (Aug 14, 2013)

londonlewis said:



			hahah, I have the skin of a rhinocerous and I love a good argument but thank you for offering to take care of me! 
I just find it quite funny that you were so quick to criticise but even quicker to back off.
		
Click to expand...

You must have misread then, there is no backing off. 

If you search, there's a thread about the women when solheim was last in USA. The first morning was littered with fats, shanks, duffs & thins all of which would fit in at your monthly medal. It was horrendous. Fortunately on the final day there was some very good exciting golf.

Your ref to an elite team playing off the ladies tees is not a good point, especially if familiar with playing from tees further back. Different hazards would have been in play etc. give them a couple of practice rounds and they would have chewed it up.


----------



## AlbertsTache (Aug 14, 2013)

londonlewis said:



			no idea. 

help clarify the following for me. 

at which golf course? 
off which tees? 
under what type of competition? 

I remember reading a story once where the coach of a set of top level golfers (like the Walker cup team for example) told his players they were going to play off the ladies tees in practice. 

Before they teed off all the players thought they would smash it and set new course records. The reality was, they didn't. None of them did and they struggled to shoot the same scores as they would normally. 

I wouldn't judge yardage of golf course as an indicator of difficulty, the following stats from the US open backs this up; 
2013 Merion â€“ 6996 (Justin Rose +1) 
2012 Olympic Club â€“ 7170 (Webb Simpson +1) 
2011 Congressional â€“ 7574 (Rory McIlroy -16) 
2010 Pebble Beach â€“ 7040 (G. McDowell Even) 
2009 Bethpage Black â€“ 7426 (Lucas Glover -4) 
2008 Torrey Pines â€“ 7643 (Tiger Woods -1 Play Off) 
2007 Oakmont â€“ 7230 (Angel Cabrera +5) 
2006 Winged Foot â€“ 7264 (Geoff Ogilvy +5)
		
Click to expand...

As the Ladies have just played there:

St. Andrews
Open tees
Ryder cup format


----------



## londonlewis (Aug 14, 2013)

Robobum said:



			You must have misread then, there is no backing off. 

If you search, there's a thread about the women when solheim was last in USA. The first morning was littered with fats, shanks, duffs & thins all of which would fit in at your monthly medal. It was horrendous. Fortunately on the final day there was some very good exciting golf.

Your ref to an elite team playing off the ladies tees is not a good point, especially if familiar with playing from tees further back. Different hazards would have been in play etc. give them a couple of practice rounds and they would have chewed it up.
		
Click to expand...

Ok, re: Solheim cup. 

I disagree with the final statement. Look at the scoring for all the short holes out there on championship courses. The short par 3 at Merion was a difficult scoring hole, the short par 3 at pebble beach is a difficult scoring hole. 

And as per my previous post, the shorter US open courses have returned the higher scores which suggests that short length courses don't translate to easy courses...


----------



## upsidedown (Aug 14, 2013)

Will watch what I can.


----------



## Birchy (Aug 14, 2013)

Robobum said:



			It will be 10 times slower than the men.

Atmosphere and patriotism will be contrived.

They will all look like they've come from a face paint party.

Most of the swings look like the octopus/ tree reference.

There will be a lot of shots that will embarrass a monthly medal.

I'll still watch some though 

Click to expand...

I don't need to read past this point as I can guess whats coming next.

Good luck to you sir :rofl:


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 14, 2013)

Goodness........here we go again.
Robo It is unfair to compare ladies v men off the mens back tees where the men's power is a significant factor.

When I played off 3 and my daughter off 1 we generally played level off the yellow tees and were just about equal.
Off the whites I would expect to win 2 out of 3 games. Off the reds I would have no chance of winning. When she played off +1 and I played off 4 I had slim chances of winning any game.
Same game , different skill levels.

As a boy I used to caddy for Women's British Champions and Curtis Cup players, I soon learned to respect women's golf. 
As an adult I have played with British Champions, Curtis Cup players and LET players.
Most players who put down women's golf have never played with a good player.


----------



## richart (Aug 14, 2013)

Robobum said:



			If you search, there's a thread about the women when solheim was last in USA. The first morning was littered with fats, shanks, duffs & thins all of which would fit in at your monthly medal. It was horrendous. Fortunately on the final day there was some very good exciting golf.
.
		
Click to expand...

 Sounds like the men at the Ryder Cup. Webb Simpson had the purest shank on a par three which left him a full wedge into the green, and Molinari thinned a chip nearly into the water at 17 against Tiger.

Really enjoyed the last Solheim Cup, and looking forward to this years. Might even see some golf without players spitting every shot.


----------



## Robobum (Aug 14, 2013)

londonlewis said:



			Ok, re: Solheim cup. 

I disagree with the final statement. Look at the scoring for all the short holes out there on championship courses. The short par 3 at Merion was a difficult scoring hole, the short par 3 at pebble beach is a difficult scoring hole. 

And as per my previous post, the shorter US open courses have returned the higher scores which suggests that short length courses don't translate to easy courses...
		
Click to expand...

There is only one freak score there from Rory, the rest are 1shot (ish) per round. Next was 8shots away.

The course was playing like a dart board too after so much rain


----------



## londonlewis (Aug 14, 2013)

Robobum said:



			There is only one freak score there from Rory, the rest are 1shot (ish) per round. Next was 8shots away.

The course was playing like a dart board too after so much rain
		
Click to expand...

you're hard to please...
The three longest courses had the lowest scores and were all under par. 
All the other courses returned over par total scores. 

I agree that it is not a water tight conclusion but it is a good start.


----------



## Robobum (Aug 14, 2013)

It's my OPINION


----------



## londonlewis (Aug 14, 2013)

Robobum said:



			It's my OPINION 

Click to expand...

surely if you are going to share yours, I can share mine? 
Or is that not how this works?


----------



## AlbertsTache (Aug 14, 2013)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Goodness........here we go again.
Robo It is unfair to compare ladies v men off the mens back tees where the men's power is a significant factor.

When I played off 3 and my daughter off 1 we generally played level off the yellow tees and were just about equal.
Off the whites I would expect to win 2 out of 3 games. Off the reds I would have no chance of winning. When she played off +1 and I played off 4 I had slim chances of winning any game.
Same game , different skill levels.

As a boy I used to caddy for Women's British Champions and Curtis Cup players, I soon learned to respect women's golf. 
As an adult I have played with British Champions, Curtis Cup players and LET players.
Most players who put down women's golf have never played with a good player.
		
Click to expand...

It's not just length off the tee, the ladies would struggle to move the ball out of the rough on any of the US Open courses that were mentioned.  I played in a pro am where there were 4 lady pros playing, it was round a course I have played twice before and only 1 of them beat me and then only by a shot.  I play off 5.


----------



## JamesR (Aug 14, 2013)

I'll be watching when I can, but I do dislike the face painting, it just looks childish.

Also, IMO it's the sort of thing which makes the men's & women's games come across as different entities rather than the same game. The men don't feel the need to go out at the Ryder Cup wearing face paint (yet), IIRC it's currently only the WAGs who do it, so why do the Solheim Cup players feel the need, they're already wearing team clothing?


----------



## londonlewis (Aug 14, 2013)

AlbertsTache said:



			It's not just length off the tee, the ladies would struggle to move the ball out of the rough on any of the US Open courses that were mentioned.  I played in a pro am where there were 4 lady pros playing, it was round a course I have played twice before and only 1 of them beat me and then only by a shot.  I play off 5.
		
Click to expand...

now that is more like it, they type of information that can genuinely swing opinion because it is based on facts. 
Was anything riding on it for the ladies? Like solheim cup points or money? If the tournament didn't matter, did they really play there best rounds? 

It is difficult to ever get to the bottom of it really as the data set would need to be much larger for us to really compare women vs. men. 

Let's face it, no one can ever agree on who the best player ever is and we have an enormous amount of data to go on.


----------



## Robobum (Aug 14, 2013)

londonlewis said:



			surely if you are going to share yours, I can share mine? 
Or is that not how this works?
		
Click to expand...

I haven't challenged your opinion, just stated my own.


----------



## AlbertsTache (Aug 14, 2013)

londonlewis said:



			now that is more like it, they type of information that can genuinely swing opinion because it is based on facts. 
Was anything riding on it for the ladies? Like solheim cup points or money? If the tournament didn't matter, did they really play there best rounds? 

It is difficult to ever get to the bottom of it really as the data set would need to be much larger for us to really compare women vs. men. 

Let's face it, no one can ever agree on who the best player ever is and we have an enormous amount of data to go on.
		
Click to expand...

Glad to have gained your slight approval , surely if your a "pro" regardless of what it's for your pride should demand that you give it your best.  Losing to amateurs gent or lady must be slightly embarrassing. 

And Tiger is the best player ever


----------



## londonlewis (Aug 14, 2013)

AlbertsTache said:



			Glad to have gained your slight approval , surely if your a "pro" regardless of what it's for your pride should demand that you give it your best.  Losing to amateurs gent or lady must be slightly embarrassing. 

And Tiger is the best player ever 

Click to expand...

I agree with you but if that was the case then we would have to question Rory McIlroy walking out of a tournament because he wasn't playing well. There is also the tall story of Bobby Jones picking his ball up and walking off the course during his first tournament at St Andrew - although there are conflicing stories that he finished his round and carded an 84. So even the best let the game get the better of them and let their pride take a beating.

Re: Tiger ... I agree. 

FYI - I once saw a tacheless Albert in Newcastle!


----------



## AlbertsTache (Aug 14, 2013)

londonlewis said:



			I agree with you but if that was the case then we would have to question Rory McIlroy walking out of a tournament because he wasn't playing well. There is also the tall story of Bobby Jones picking his ball up and walking off the course during his first tournament at St Andrew - although there are conflicing stories that he finished his round and carded an 84. So even the best let the game get the better of them and let their pride take a beating.

Re: Tiger ... I agree. 

FYI - I once saw a tacheless Albert in Newcastle!
		
Click to expand...

I would be surprised if anyone DIDN'T question Rory's actions when he walked off


----------



## FairwayDodger (Aug 14, 2013)

Robobum said:



			If you search, there's a thread about the women when solheim was last in USA. The first morning was littered with fats, shanks, duffs & thins all of which would fit in at your monthly medal. It was horrendous. Fortunately on the final day there was some very good exciting golf.
.
		
Click to expand...


Should probably ignore such obvious trolling but such shots happen in the men's game as well, you know. Look at how poor the short games were at the US PGA last week, for example.

What about Hunter Mahan?


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 14, 2013)

Re Pro Am Ladies. 
They were probably not the cream of the milk, similar to male club pros.

Perhaps another example was Joyce Weathered beating Bobby Jones [yes THE Bobby Jones] in a challenge match round St Andrews.
She is supposed to have eased off on the last few holes to spare his blushes. She also beat her brother Roger the British Champion.


----------



## Robobum (Aug 14, 2013)

FairwayDodger said:



			Should probably ignore such obvious trolling but such shots happen in the men's game as well, you know. Look at how poor the short games were at the US PGA last week, for example.

What about Hunter Mahan?
		
Click to expand...

Indeed, however the title of the thread gives away what the subject is.

Fwiw, Mahans chip at the Ryder cup (I presume that's the one you refer to) was shocking in the extreme.


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 14, 2013)

Robobum said:



			It will be 10 times slower than the men.

Atmosphere and patriotism will be contrived.

They will all look like they've come from a face paint party.

Most of the swings look like the octopus/ tree reference.

There will be a lot of shots that will embarrass a monthly medal.

I'll still watch some though 

Click to expand...

I think apparent speed is more down to camera/Director work, but will probably get very sick of caddies lining up Drives and Putts!:angry:

Agree re the Patriotism and Face Painting - Yuk! Though a likely American Home win is likely to attract more of the 'Isn't US Great' brigade! 

Excuse the slightly 'unsubtle' comparison, but try swinging with a couple of Lemons or Oranges strapped to your chest! Or Melons in the case of Christina Kim!



FairwayDodger said:



			Should probably ignore such obvious trolling but such shots happen in the men's game as well, you know. Look at how poor the short games were at the US PGA last week, for example.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think it's trolling FD. Just reasonable replies to slightly aggressive alternative pov. I agree about the frequency of poor shots, maybe slightly less in the men's game - and deemed 'aggressive' rather than just 'poor'.

I've been around some tough courses with Ladies who aspire to/just fail to make it on LET. I believe they'd wallop a 2-capper, but the Walker Cup guys would destroy them - and give the World's best Ladies a bit of a kicking too imo. The Men's game at Tour level really is that much stronger imo

Club players can actually learn a lot from the Ladies Pro game - much more than the other worldly Men's Pro game.

I'll be watching it!


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 14, 2013)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Perhaps another example was Joyce Weathered beating Bobby Jones [yes THE Bobby Jones] in a challenge match round St Andrews.
She is supposed to have eased off on the last few holes to spare his blushes. She also beat her brother Roger the British Champion.
		
Click to expand...

Doon,

Didn't Jones actually sneak a win - on the last from 2 down with 3 to play? Is that what you mean? Just like Westwood idid on Sunday!  
He certainly admired her swing!
And you conveniently forget/ignore the number of times she got 'spanked' in other matches. Apparently a phenomenal player though!


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 14, 2013)

Foxholer said:



			Doon,

Didn't Jones actually sneak a win - on the last from 2 down with 3 to play? Is that what you mean? Just like Westwood idid on Sunday!  
He certainly admired her swing!
And you conveniently forget/ignore the number of times she got 'spanked' in other matches. Apparently a phenomenal player though!
		
Click to expand...

Her book is a great read, amazing woman.
Pundits at the time said she 'allowed' Jones to take the glory. Deliberately missing a couple of putts etc.
Jones was the guy the huge crowd had paid to see, bygone era.

Her house is a National Trust property [Devon I think] Interesting place.

Just a positive comparison to level up the status quo.


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 14, 2013)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Her book is a great read, amazing woman.
Pundits at the time said she 'allowed' Jones to take the glory. Deliberately missing a couple of putts etc.
Jones was the guy the huge crowd had paid to see, bygone era.

Her house is a National Trust property [Devon I think] Interesting place.

Just a positive comparison to level up the status quo.
		
Click to expand...

1 example in 80 or 90 years doesn't exactly make it 'level'!

Btw. No 'a' in the name and it was her husband's family home - since early 19th Century. I'd have visited but would have had to keep my pro-hunting (ex) Wife from having a fight with the National Trust folk!


----------



## Dodger (Aug 14, 2013)

Lots of newspaper pieces on women's issues in golf around time of The Open. 

How many of those editors have sent reporters here to Solheim Cup I wonder.........?


----------



## thecraw's ghost (Aug 14, 2013)

Robobum said:



			As I do in many a monthly medal, by chippys, lawyers, salesmen etc.

What's your point?
		
Click to expand...


The point is your post is a disgusting sexist attack on the ladies game. Let's not beat about the bush in an attempt to brush it under the carpet with a feeble attempt at humour. It's sexist and degrading to the ladies game. I played last year with an ex curtis cup player who was a joy to watch and learn from. She had the best scratch score of the day. Enough said.


----------



## bigslice (Aug 14, 2013)

im looking forward to it and will watch it, inbetween my 3 rounds of golf over the weekend. :swing:


----------



## FairwayDodger (Aug 14, 2013)

thecraw's ghost said:



			The point is your post is a disgusting sexist attack on the ladies game. Let's not beat about the bush in an attempt to brush it under the carpet with a feeble attempt at humour. It's sexist and degrading to the ladies game. I played last year with an ex curtis cup player who was a joy to watch and learn from. She had the best scratch score of the day. Enough said.
		
Click to expand...

:clap:

I've missed you!


----------



## Robobum (Aug 14, 2013)

thecraw's ghost said:



			The point is your post is a disgusting sexist attack on the ladies game. Let's not beat about the bush in an attempt to brush it under the carpet with a feeble attempt at humour. It's sexist and degrading to the ladies game. I played last year with an ex curtis cup player who was a joy to watch and learn from. She had the best scratch score of the day. Enough said.
		
Click to expand...

Haha. Laughable.


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 14, 2013)

thecraw's ghost said:



			The point is your post is a disgusting sexist attack on the ladies game.... It's sexist and degrading to the ladies game. I played last year with an ex curtis cup player who was a joy to watch and learn from. She had the best scratch score of the day. Enough said.
		
Click to expand...

Irrespective of the benefits and/or joys of watching/learning from top Ladies play, there was nothing (imo) sexist about about Robobum's post. If you really think it's sexist, you should hit the 'Report' button - as sexism has no place on this Forum! Or elsewhere! And is actually specified as 'unacceptable' in the Forum Guidelines! What do you think of Dunbar's segregation of Lounges!  That seems more 'sexist' to me.

As for it being 'degrading' to the ladies game, I'd disagree with that view too. It might not be (quite) correct - and the '10 times as slow' is something of an exaggeration - but it's close enough, imo, that it could not be deemed 'degrading'! I certainly saw some shots that would be embarrassing in a Monthly Medal, Fortunately, I didn't see Westwood's missed tap-in on Sunday which, from personal experience, would also be embarrassing!


----------



## Robobum (Aug 14, 2013)

Robobum said:



			It will be 10 times slower than the men.

Atmosphere and patriotism will be contrived.

They will all look like they've come from a face paint party.

Most of the swings look like the octopus/ tree reference.

There will be a lot of shots that will embarrass a monthly medal.

I'll still watch some though 

Click to expand...

The women are slow than the, already too slow, men - particularly in the solheim cup. 10 times is, as mentioned above, an exaggeration for which I apologise.

The atmosphere and patriotism is false and forced - rehearsed song sheets on the 1st tee really!!?? These are sung by men and women, I apologise for being sexist about both genders.

The face paints are a joke, if it started in the Ryder Cup I would be all over it like a ton of bricks. I apologise for any derogatory remarks about paint and bricks for that matter.

Gulbis, Creamer, Wie putting....no mention of the results, just what the swings look like. I apologise to Octopi?? And trees.

The last solheim cup in the states had a morning of golf that was horrendous. On the widest golf course I've ever seen, holes were regularly being won with doubles. Nerves or whatever, it was awful. The last day was spectacular, amazing golf. I apologise to duffs & shanks for involving them here.

I should have just said that I was perving over some of the competitors - that seems more acceptable somehow


----------



## Dodger (Aug 14, 2013)

Foxholer said:



			Irrespective of the benefits and/or joys of watching/learning from top Ladies play, there was nothing (imo) sexist about about Robobum's post. If you really think it's sexist, you should hit the 'Report' button - as sexism has no place on this Forum! Or elsewhere! What do you think of Dunbar's segregation of Lounges!  That seems more 'sexist' to me.

As for it being 'degrading' to the ladies game, I'd disagree with that view too. It might not be (quite) correct - and the '10 times as slow' is something of an exaggeration - but it's close enough, imo, that it could not be deemed 'degrading'! I certainly saw some shots that would be embarrassing in a Monthly Medal, Fortunately, I didn't see Westwood's missed tap-in on Sunday which, from personal experience, would also be embarrassing!
		
Click to expand...

Dunbar's what?

When was the last time you were there?

Get facts correct before spouting pish please.


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 14, 2013)

Dodger said:



			Dunbar's what?

When was the last time you were there?

Get facts correct before spouting pish please.
		
Click to expand...

Only stating what Fairway Dodger stated 'still existed' in a quite recent thread. Indeed, been a few years since I was there. Good to see it's been eliminated, though this post would indicate segregation still exists. 



FairwayDodger said:



			....
Yeah, the "mixed lounge" is still there. I was also in the "ladies lounge" briefly.... not sure if there's a gents lounge....
		
Click to expand...

Care to elucidate?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 14, 2013)

I will watch bits of it as I'm off this week but I fear Europe will get an old fashioned stuffing. Too much strength in depth and I'm afraid that the LET just isn't a strong enough breeding ground.


----------



## thecraw's ghost (Aug 14, 2013)

Foxholer. 

We have a ladies lounge at my course which the gents also have full access to. We operate an equal opportunities and equal membership. Ladies have full voting and playing rights. They have access to all areas including the snooker room. It's the way it should be.

The post by robo was insulating and sexist. There is no place for that in golf or on the GM forum.


----------



## Robobum (Aug 14, 2013)

thecraw's ghost said:



			Foxholer. 

We have a ladies lounge at my course which the gents also have full access to. We operate an equal opportunities and equal membership. Ladies have full voting and playing rights. They have access to all areas including the snooker room. It's the way it should be.

The post by robo was insulating and sexist. There is no place for that in golf or on the GM forum.
		
Click to expand...

Still laughable


----------



## Dodger (Aug 14, 2013)

Foxholer said:



			Only stating what Fairway Dodger stated 'still existed' in a quite recent thread. Indeed, been a few years since I was there. Good to see it's been eliminated, though this post would indicate segregation still exists. 



Care to elucidate?
		
Click to expand...

Yes.

It is a fully mixed clubhouse.

As you were.Please check full facts before spouting pish.


----------



## thehunter (Aug 14, 2013)

Dodger said:



			Yes.

It is a fully mixed clubhouse.

As you were.Please check full facts before spouting pish.
		
Click to expand...

Pmsl.... You tell him.


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 14, 2013)

Dodger said:



			Yes.

It is a fully mixed clubhouse..
		
Click to expand...

So what's the difference between the 'Mixed Lounge' an the 'Ladies Lounge'.

And has it always been that way?


----------



## Dodger (Aug 14, 2013)

Foxholer said:



			So what's the difference between the 'Mixed Lounge' an the 'Ladies Lounge'.

And has it always been that way?
		
Click to expand...

No such thing at Dunbar.

I am afraid your blood lust for a story isny happening.


----------



## thecraw's ghost (Aug 14, 2013)

Dodger said:



			No such thing at Dunbar.

I am afraid your blood lust for a story isny happening.
		
Click to expand...

Don't tell him you used to work there and let him argue till he's blue in the face. 

Haha.


----------



## stevek1969 (Aug 14, 2013)

Looking forward to watching all 3 days , seeing how fluent there swing are , to be honest i'd rather watch that than most of the mens pga tour.


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 14, 2013)

Dodger said:



			No such thing at Dunbar.

I am afraid your blood lust for a story isny happening.
		
Click to expand...

No 'blood lust' for a story on my part.

But I believe you are obfuscating!

As indicated by your 'when ere you last there' question, I believe things have changed from what they used to be. Good to hear. 

A few of direct questions for Yes No answers.

Is there a Lounge with 'Mixed' in its name?
Is there a Lounge with 'Ladies' in its name?

Has there been a time when Males were not generally allowed in the 'Ladies Lounge'
Or access rights to either lounge differed.


----------



## Dodger (Aug 14, 2013)

Foxholer.

You came on spouting that there is a sexism story at Dunbar.

Sorry to disappoint but there isn't.

GM are chucking around infractions left right and centre and maybe they need to look at slanderous posts too.....


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 14, 2013)

If I'm around, I'll watch it. Mainly for the drama such events throw up, and a chance of stuffing the yanks. Not keen on the face paint, like others, but it is what it is. I saw most of the last one, and it was good viewing.

Better than stroke play.


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 14, 2013)

Dodger said:



			Foxholer.

You came on spouting that there is a sexism story at Dunbar.

Sorry to disappoint but there isn't.

GM are chucking around infractions left right and centre and maybe they need to look at slanderous posts too.....
		
Click to expand...

I'm certainly not suggesting anything of the sort.

Though I strongly suspect there was separation of access in the (recent) past. The mere fact that, according to Fairway Dodger, there are lounges labeled 'Mixed' and 'Ladies' strongly suggests that!

Your simple answers to the questions in my previous post should confirm. You haven't done so yet, so there's a logical inference that things have been differen.

Though you seem to me to have a distinct 'bunker mentality' about answering a question with a straight Yes/No answer.



thecraw's ghost said:



			Foxholer. 
We have a ladies lounge at my course which the gents also have full access to. We operate an equal opportunities and equal membership. Ladies have full voting and playing rights. They have access to all areas including the snooker room. It's the way it should be.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed, as it should be.

Has it always been the case?

Why is it called the ladies lounge?



thecraw's ghost said:



			The post by robo was insulating and *sexist*. There is no place for that in golf or on the GM forum.
		
Click to expand...

So did you Report it? If not why not?


----------



## richart (Aug 14, 2013)

Personally think it will be more entertaining than watching Jason Dufner waggle his way to winning the PGA. 

The great thing about the last Solheim Cup was that it was a proper competition between two evenly matched teams, with the result in doubt right up to the last match.  I also thought the quality of golf on the last day was superb under huge pressure.


----------



## Tommo21 (Aug 14, 2013)

Foxholer said:



			No 'blood lust' for a story on my part.

But I believe you are obfuscating!

As indicated by your 'when ere you last there' question, I believe things have changed from what they used to be. Good to hear. 

A few of direct questions for Yes No answers.

Is there a Lounge with 'Mixed' in its name?
Is there a Lounge with 'Ladies' in its name?

Has there been a time when Males were not generally allowed in the 'Ladies Lounge'
Or access rights to either lounge differed.
		
Click to expand...

Everyone can go everywhere outwith the loos and the locker rooms.....not even aware of anything different in the past.  Where you put the yes or no is up to you.


----------



## thehunter (Aug 14, 2013)

Foxholer said:



			I'm certainly not suggesting anything of the sort.

Though I strongly suspect there was separation of access in the (recent) past. The mere fact that, according to Fairway Dodger, there are lounges labeled 'Mixed' and 'Ladies' strongly suggests that!

Your simple answers to the questions in my previous post should confirm. You haven't done so yet, so there's a logical inference that things have been differen.

Though you seem to me to have a distinct 'bunker mentality' about answering a question with a straight Yes/No answer.


Indeed, as it should be.

Has it always been the case?

Why is it called the ladies lounge?



So did you Report it? If not why not?
		
Click to expand...

PMSL! You just keep digging a bigger hole for yourself.

Give up you are looking for something tha ain't there


----------



## Captainron (Aug 14, 2013)

I will definitely watch as much of this as possible. Love golf and this sort of competition makes it even more appealing. I also like the look of a few so that helps.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Aug 14, 2013)

Didn't detect any sexism at dunbar and dont believe that was the context of my posts on the other thread, but the lounges are signed as "ladies" and "mixed". Definitely no segregation and I assumed the signs were historical but know nothing about it. Others here are clearly better placed to comment..... And have done so


----------



## Iaing (Aug 14, 2013)

Looking forward to it, although could do without the face painting and cheerleading nonsense.


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 14, 2013)

FairwayDodger said:



			Didn't detect any sexism at dunbar and dont believe that was the context of my posts on the other thread, but the lounges are signed as "ladies" and "mixed". Definitely no segregation and I assumed the signs were historical but know nothing about it. Others here are clearly better placed to comment..... And have done so 

Click to expand...

That's what I thought, though if Tommo can't remember, it might be in the distant past! 

Either that or those labels have had a different meaning - as in opening hours/dress code.

Nothing sinister about my query, though I was probably misinformed when I first encountered them back in 2001 or 2002.

@thehunter. Can you explain the difference between 'Mixed Lounge' and 'Ladies Lounge' in a Golf Club? Is it a peculiarly Scottish pair of terms - as per Craw's statement about its presence in his club?


----------



## thehunter (Aug 14, 2013)

Iaing said:



			Looking forward to it, although could do without the face painting and cheerleading nonsense.
		
Click to expand...


Agreed the face painting is a bit OTT, but them girls can golf.

Looking forward to it.


----------



## Tommo21 (Aug 15, 2013)

Foxholer said:



			That's what I thought, though if Tommo can't remember, it might be in the distant past! 

Either that or those labels have had a different meaning - as in opening hours/dress code.

Nothing sinister about my query, though I was probably misinformed when I first encountered them back in 2001 or 2002.

@thehunter. Can you explain the difference between 'Mixed Lounge' and 'Ladies Lounge' in a Golf Club? Is it a peculiarly Scottish pair of terms - as per Craw's statement about its presence in his club?
		
Click to expand...

I said I'm not aware, can't remember is not what I said. The door marked ladies is just for that because they are different from us guys and they need a place to powder their nose, put their clubs and maybe talk about the missed putts before they go to the mixed lounge. There is a old style spike bar with lockers as well as a pool table. Its open to one and all. Oh there is a mens area as well. You know, for changing, showers, hairy bums, smelly shoes, lost headcovers.


----------



## thehunter (Aug 15, 2013)

Tommo21 said:



			I said I'm not aware, can't remember is not what I said. The door marked ladies is just for that because they are different from us guys and they need a place to powder their nose, put their clubs and maybe talk about the missed putts before they go to the mixed lounge. There is a old style spike bar with lockers as well as a pool table. Its open to one and all. Oh there is a mens area as well. You know, for changing, showers, hairy bums, smelly shoes, lost headcovers.
		
Click to expand...


PMSL........ Foxer better run and hide away after making a fool of himself.


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 15, 2013)

Tommo21 said:



			I said I'm not aware, can't remember is not what I said.
		
Click to expand...

Apologies. Wasn't mean to mislead.

You need to clear your PMs btw.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 15, 2013)

Robobum said:



			It will be 10 times slower than the men.

Atmosphere and patriotism will be contrived.

They will all look like they've come from a face paint party.

Most of the swings look like the octopus/ tree reference.

There will be a lot of shots that will embarrass a monthly medal.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree with you.

For me, women's golf is the same as the equivalent cricket, football, snooker, tennis and squash etc.  Pretty rubbish as a spectacle by comparison. I would rather not watch. Tedious and generally poor viewing in my opinion. 

Some women's sports are terrific though. All the equestrian stuff is superb.  As is the high diving, table tennis, skiing, etc.


I am not knocking women's sport.  I love sport and women and wish that everyone who wants to play gets the chance to do whatever sports that they want.  Just saying that in terms of exciting television, quite a few women's sports don't cut it, including golf.  Loads do though...


----------



## FairwayDodger (Aug 15, 2013)

Snelly said:



			Totally agree with you.

For me, women's golf is the same as the equivalent cricket, football, snooker, tennis and squash etc.  Pretty rubbish as a spectacle by comparison. I would rather not watch. Tedious and generally poor viewing in my opinion. 

Some women's sports are terrific though. All the equestrian stuff is superb.  As is the high diving, table tennis, skiing, etc.


I am not knocking women's sport.  I love sport and women and wish that everyone who wants to play gets the chance to do whatever sports that they want.  Just saying that in terms of exciting television, quite a few women's sports don't cut it, including golf.  Loads do though...
		
Click to expand...

I don't understand this at all. I can see a difference on TV between, say, men's and women's football but no difference whatsoever in golf. You simply can't tell on telly how far someone has hit the ball which is the only difference.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 15, 2013)

FairwayDodger said:



			I don't understand this at all. I can see a difference on TV between, say, men's and women's football but no difference whatsoever in golf. You simply can't tell on telly how far someone has hit the ball which is the only difference.
		
Click to expand...

I think Robobum summed up the differences pretty well and I was agreeing with his view.  E.g. Slow play, duff shots, the over-reliance on caddies etc.   And specifically for this event, the face paint, jingoism, high fiving, whooping and so on all irritate too. 

As a caveat, I perhaps should point out that it is very rare that I watch TV at all.  Certainly no more than an hour or two a week.  I should also point out that I don't like watching the PGA Tour particularly.    I am not a fan of golf on TV really but would watch a blokes tournament if it was on and I had Sky.  That won't ever happen though. 


I only really watch the Masters, the Open and the Wentworth events if I think about it.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Aug 15, 2013)

Snelly said:



			I think Robobum summed up the differences pretty well and I was agreeing with his view.  E.g. Slow play, duff shots, the over-reliance on caddies etc.   And specifically for this event, the face paint, jingoism, high fiving, whooping and so on all irritate too. 

As a caveat, I perhaps should point out that it is very rare that I watch TV at all.  Certainly no more than an hour or two a week.  I should also point out that I don't like watching the PGA Tour particularly.    I am not a fan of golf on TV really but would watch a blokes tournament if it was on and I had Sky.  That won't ever happen though. 


I only really watch the Masters, the Open and the Wentworth events if I think about it.
		
Click to expand...

Other than the unfortunate face-painting, nothing you mention is unique to the women's game. Why is it, for example, that when a male golfer hits a duff you all snigger about it for a while and joke at his expense but when a female golfer does it's taken and used as "proof" that the women's game is poorer?


----------



## MizunoMike (Aug 15, 2013)

FairwayDodger said:



			Other than the unfortunate face-painting, nothing you mention is unique to the women's game. Why is it, for example, that when a male golfer hits a duff you all snigger about it for a while and joke at his expense but when a female golfer does it's taken and used as "proof" that the women's game is poorer?
		
Click to expand...

FD.... Don't rise to the bait.

I don't think there is many Guys on here who could compete with any of the women from either side and judging by your handicap I think you could give all the lads on here a run for their money.


----------



## thecraw's ghost (Aug 15, 2013)

FairwayDodger said:



			Other than the unfortunate face-painting, nothing you mention is unique to the women's game. Why is it, for example, that when a male golfer hits a duff you all snigger about it for a while and joke at his expense but when a female golfer does it's taken and used as "proof" that the women's game is poorer?
		
Click to expand...


Adam Scott chunked his wedge in the US Open effectively ending his chances. Every player has hit a bad shot or 50 0000!


----------



## Farneyman (Aug 15, 2013)

Love watching the ladies golf and looking forward to this event. Would be great for Europe to get a victory. What time will coverage start?


----------



## cookelad (Aug 16, 2013)

Suspect Christina Kim is sat on a booster seat!


----------



## Snelly (Aug 16, 2013)

FairwayDodger said:



			Other than the unfortunate face-painting, nothing you mention is unique to the women's game. Why is it, for example, that when a male golfer hits a duff you all snigger about it for a while and joke at his expense but when a female golfer does it's taken and used as "proof" that the women's game is poorer?
		
Click to expand...

As I said, generally, I am not a golf on TV fan.  I don't like the PGA tour and think that it will be worse in the Solheim Cup.


----------



## JackBrocklehurst (Aug 16, 2013)

MizunoMike said:



			Well the Solheim Cup starts on Friday, whats your take on women's golf.

After all the press coverage from the Open has it brought the women's game up to the forefront and will you be glued to your TV screen to watch it.

I love woman's golf as they have such a fluent swing and most of their male counter parts could learn a thing or two from watching them, I just hope that Europe can pull of a victory on foreign soil.

I notice that there is not a lot of discussion on here about the women's game and very surprised GM did not use the recent Open issues to get an idea on what's it's members thought about the women's game or is it a closed house.

I also notice that there is not much coverage about the senior game as well other than when a Major comes around, I am just glad that at least Sky sports are showing more Women's & Senior golf.

Come on Europe you can do it.
		
Click to expand...

Their Golf is incredible! Really impressive from these girls.


----------



## groundskeeperwilly (Aug 16, 2013)

Have not seen many duffs or shanks yet!

Seriously though I think the skills are very impressive and hopefully it will be a great event.


----------



## cookelad (Aug 16, 2013)

All four Europeans hit the 1st fairway under some pressure that' pretty damn good!


----------



## bladeplayer (Aug 16, 2013)

Last Solheim over here..

if you only watched the 1st day , you might never watch golf again, it was horrendous 

If you watched the 2nd day , youd be tempted to go see it again 

If you watched the 3rd day you were treated to everything good in golf ( GOLF , not just women's golf) & would be looking for the next event to attend

Which day you choose to accept as the norm is up to you , id say a fair assessment  would be an overall average .. .. 
Ill leave that for each to decide their own answer  , to me it sounds like most if not all tournaments , a bit of everything ..

Personaly , i think women golfers are generally  technically better than men , as they dont all have the upper body strength  and rely technique rather than muscle to smash it ..
The face painting and the caddy doing the lining up has to go in fairness , 


id give anything to have a game as decent as the pro women have


----------



## cookelad (Aug 16, 2013)

At least the American women are just as inventive as the men! USA! USA! USA! Thought they'd got clever on the first tee but it turned out they were just repeating Stacy Lewis to the same beat!


----------



## Birchy (Aug 16, 2013)

Some muck being dished up today so far, mainly by USA :whoo:


----------



## Odvan (Aug 16, 2013)

I have this on at the moment and am enjoying it. There's some good golf being played and as a wee bonus, none of em have got hairy legs....


----------



## FairwayDodger (Aug 16, 2013)

bladeplayer said:



			the caddy doing the lining up has to go in fairness ,
		
Click to expand...

You do realise that isn't quite what's happening? (As I learned while spectating at St Andrews recently)

Plus only some of them do it as do some of the men..... (OK, more prevalent in women's game)


----------



## Captainron (Aug 16, 2013)

That Munoz is pretty darn easy on the eye. She looks a good player too.


----------



## JackBrocklehurst (Aug 16, 2013)

Haha I agree bud!


----------



## bluewolf (Aug 16, 2013)

Captainron said:



			That Munoz is pretty darn easy on the eye. She looks a good player too.
		
Click to expand...

Considering where you've just moved to, it won't be long before Laura Davis is more up your street. Squeal like a pig Cam....


----------



## Dodger (Aug 16, 2013)

The chanting and screeching is as horrific as the standard of golf.


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 16, 2013)

Came in on the end of this thread so can I save myself reading and assume the main theme is that women golfers are rubbish but some of them look good whilst being so rubbish?


----------



## BrizoH71 (Aug 16, 2013)

They don't like shouting 'fore' do they? Been a few loose ones already this afternoon that have threatened the galleries and hardly a shout to be heard..


----------



## Tommo21 (Aug 16, 2013)

Dodger said:



			The chanting and screeching is as horrific as the standard of golf.
		
Click to expand...

And that my friends is the right answer.......where golf is going I dont know.


----------



## Dodger (Aug 16, 2013)

I have watched 20 minutes so far,20 minutes of my life sadly I cannot get back.

Have you ever heard as much pish as what's coming out of the spectators mouths??

It's golf folks,well kind of, but not as we know it.


----------



## JackBrocklehurst (Aug 16, 2013)

Dodger said:



			The chanting and screeching is as horrific as the standard of golf.
		
Click to expand...

It is a very weak 'U.S.A U.S.A' from the American women fans, thankfully.


----------



## Revolt (Aug 16, 2013)

any women that can hit a 635 yd par 5 in 2 dunts probably shouldnt be sniffed at


----------



## Robobum (Aug 16, 2013)

The 147 yd 2nd must be a tough hole in the flat calm conditions at altitude.

Ciganda was very unlucky to miss the green in a bush 40yds short right.

Sparkling stuff.


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 16, 2013)

Feel free...


----------



## Dodger (Aug 16, 2013)

Robobum said:



			The 147 yd 2nd must be a tough hole in the flat calm conditions at altitude.

Ciganda was very unlucky to miss the green in a bush 40yds short right.

Sparkling stuff. 

Click to expand...

The whole course appears to be beyond her.Even hitting the football pitch wide fairways.


----------



## Robobum (Aug 16, 2013)

Dodger said:



			The whole course appears to be beyond her.Even hitting the football pitch wide fairways.
		
Click to expand...

She must have been shaking like a MFI wardrobe


----------



## BrizoH71 (Aug 16, 2013)

Robobum said:



			She must have been shaking like a MFI wardrobe
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## virtuocity (Aug 16, 2013)

LOVING this so far!!!!!


----------



## Dodger (Aug 16, 2013)

Some classy shots being played....some putt that was.:rofl:


----------



## Dodger (Aug 16, 2013)

Apparently Janice Moodie was Swedish.

Comical viewing.


----------



## Farneyman (Aug 16, 2013)

Michelle Wie has some putting stance. Might try that one in tomorrow's medals.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 16, 2013)

Farneyman said:



			Michelle Wie has some putting stance. Might try that one in tomorrow's medals.
		
Click to expand...

Reminds me of a Giraffe at the watering hole. 
Still hot tho


----------



## Farneyman (Aug 16, 2013)

At least it's dry and there's no wind. Perfect conditions for golf.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Aug 16, 2013)

AmandaJR said:



			Came in on the end of this thread so can I save myself reading and assume the main theme is that women golfers are rubbish but some of them look good whilst being so rubbish?
		
Click to expand...

You called it Amanda, a very depressing thread.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 16, 2013)

AmandaJR said:



			Came in on the end of this thread so can I save myself reading and assume the main theme is that women golfers are rubbish but some of them look good whilst being so rubbish?
		
Click to expand...

I'd hardly call the standard of golf rubbish. & yes some of the players are easy on the eye. Pretty sure the players would take it as a compliment :thup:


----------



## Robobum (Aug 16, 2013)

I'd give Ciganda my 4up start and still fancy my chances.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Aug 16, 2013)

Pin-seeker said:



			I'd hardly call the standard of golf rubbish. & yes some of the players are easy on the eye. Pretty sure the players would take it as a compliment :thup:
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Crow (Aug 16, 2013)

But it sounds like al these people slagging the event off are glued to their sets and not missing a shot.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 16, 2013)

Crow said:



			But it sounds like al these people slagging the event off are glued to their sets and not missing a shot.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly! They can write a post complaining but can't manage to change the channel on their TV


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 16, 2013)

The commentary is appalling. Murray doing a decent enough job but the others are way out of their depth. Assault of the ear drums before you even get to the screeching fans


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 16, 2013)

HomerJSimpson said:



			The commentary is appalling. Murray doing a decent enough job but the others are way out of their depth. Assault of the ear drums before you even get to the screeching fans
		
Click to expand...

Send them a link to your Blog


----------



## Robobum (Aug 16, 2013)

Lexi Thomson looks a proper player


----------



## kev_off_the_tee (Aug 16, 2013)

Those blue shorts do nowt for the Euro lasses


----------



## In_The_Rough (Aug 16, 2013)

Hope it is better coverage than the Womens Open on the BBC the other week from St Andrews now that was painful to watch. Not got Sky thankfully so will not be watching 1 second of it not would I had I got Sky installed. Hope Europe win though.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Aug 16, 2013)

Some brilliant golf being played now. Particularly by the Americans, unfortunately!


----------



## mchivers (Aug 16, 2013)

Not sure if it has been mentioned but wie can't put from outside 5 foot.

Hasn't sank one all round


----------



## Grogger (Aug 17, 2013)

Im finding the crowd more annoying here than at the Ryder cup. At one point only one woman was chanting U...S...A!!! So embarrassing!!!


----------



## palindromicbob (Aug 17, 2013)

Watched a bit of it and found it quiet good overall. I'd happily be accused of swinging like a lady if I was hitting the shots most of them can.


----------



## richart (Aug 17, 2013)

Crow said:



			But it sounds like al these people slagging the event off are glued to their sets and not missing a shot.
		
Click to expand...

They are just waiting for a bad shot, so they can come on here and moan, or get a cheap laugh. Amazes me how people on here delight in being negative.

Seem to remember Tiger Woods having problems in getting his opening tee shots at the Ryder Cup within 50 yards of the fairway. Perhaps golf under pressure is not that easy.


----------



## Robobum (Aug 17, 2013)

richart said:



			They are just waiting for a bad shot, so they can come on here and moan, or get a cheap laugh. Amazes me how people on here delight in being negative.

Seem to remember Tiger Woods having problems in getting his opening tee shots at the Ryder Cup within 50 yards of the fairway. Perhaps golf under pressure is not that easy.

Click to expand...

Indeed, and no one mentions TW much at all do they? Yawn

Didn't have to sit there waiting for bad shots as they were all over the coverage. As I said in an earlier post, whether it is nerves or not, it is still golf of the poorest order. I felt genuinely happy for the European girl who finally contributed after 13 holes or so - it also went to show how good a player Petterson is to play on her own and still be level in 4bbb - you can ignore that +ve line as it'll be easier for you to highlight me picking on the rubbish.

I also said that Lexi Thomson looked a proper player - cant win either way.


----------



## NWJocko (Aug 17, 2013)

Just an observation about the coverage of the women's game......

Looking for the scores this morning on bbc website, nothing on the main page, not even a link to a story in the golf page. In the golf page there isn't even a bbc article, just a link to the official site for the leaderboard.

Not exactly the level of visibility to grow awareness of the women's game.

Watched a little last night and was a bit if a mixed bag. Not sure if its the massive greens but they were struggling to get it close with approach shots (from what I saw).......


----------



## Stub (Aug 17, 2013)

Don't care what anyone says, I think the Solheim is well worth watching and the standard of golf is (as with all pro golf) something I can only dream about.

As a high handicapper who took the game up in my 60's after previous sporting careers in rugby and sailing I have an inconsistent game but well remember being on our club driving range spanking what I thought were great straight drives to the 200 yard mark. A lady appeared in the next booth and after warming up proceeded to whack drives way past mine with a very stylish swing. Suitably chastened I slunk away to be told the lady was a former English Ladies (amateur) champion and Curtis Cup player. 

I have never been tempted to belittle ladies golf. That lady and some of her colleagues at our club are formidable performers with games I would be pleased to rival :mmm:


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 17, 2013)

FairwayDodger said:



			You called it Amanda, a very depressing thread.
		
Click to expand...

Yep...


----------



## FairwayDodger (Aug 17, 2013)

There were a lot of bad shots (as there are in every male pro tournament) but there were even more great shots and I know which I prefer to focus on and it's a shame some men are looking for every opportunity to belittle the entire women's game. Greens seemed incredibly hard though - lots of good shots scaring the pin and then running miles away while other shots pitching in a similar area were coming up short.

Ciganda had a bad day, no doubt about it, but that happens to everybody. When Rory has a bad day nobody is on here saying that the standard of the men's game is poor; instead it's "what's happening with Rory". None of the women playing at this level are bad players, my thinking is "what's happened to Carlota?"

Robo - it was good to see your comment on lexi she really was on fire at that point. Shame (for her) she got wound up by the shenanigans of the drop on 15 as it really seemed to disrupt her game. How many 300+ yard drives did she hit? Brilliant.

As for comments about screeching fans? A predominantly female crowd cheers at a higher pitch than a male one, go figure! Sad to hear all the "get in the hole" nonsense though but at least it was only on shots that were actually going into greens and no "mash potato" fortunately!


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 17, 2013)

Well said Karen. One of the reasons I love the Ryder Cup coverage is that it's so complete and shows the bad shots as well as the good. Understandably, under the pressure and nerves, there are plenty of the bad ones...

In the end though we're swimming uphill here and nothing is ever going to change that


----------



## two-clubs (Aug 17, 2013)

I watched most of it last night and really enjoyed it, some real good golf played by the majority but also a few stinkers.

I didn't expect it to compare with the mens game but it was closer than I was expecting.


----------



## richart (Aug 17, 2013)

AmandaJR said:



			In the end though we're swimming uphill here and nothing is ever going to change that 

Click to expand...

 Not sure you are. Just the supporters of the women's game tend to be quieter than those that like to knock it.


----------



## Sweep (Aug 17, 2013)

Well, I have to say I am really enjoying it. I always do. I don't know why people would just want to discuss the quality of the golf. I bet they don't do that when watching the Euro Pro tour or the Trilby tour or the countless proam's sky fill their coverage with.
The fact is that the standard of golf is pretty damned good and I for one would love to play like that.
i have to say the 30 min delay while they sorted out the dropping point was ridiculous. I think that was more down to the course than the officials. A drop zone for a hazard of that nature is surely in order? I bet the members don't mess around like that. Still I laughed at loud when she sank the putt to half the hole! Brilliant.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Aug 17, 2013)

Sweep said:



			Well, I have to say I am really enjoying it. I always do. I don't know why people would just want to discuss the quality of the golf. I bet they don't do that when watching the Euro Pro tour or the Trilby tour or the countless proam's sky fill their coverage with.
The fact is that the standard of golf is pretty damned good and I for one would love to play like that.
i have to say the 30 min delay while they sorted out the dropping point was ridiculous. I think that was more down to the course than the officials. A drop zone for a hazard of that nature is surely in order? I bet the members don't mess around like that. Still I laughed at loud when she sank the putt to half the hole! Brilliant.
		
Click to expand...

What a fiasco that was and, apparently, the official eventually got it wrong. Also.... Why not just let the groups behind play through, does that just not happen in the pro game? Brilliant shot and putt though, turned that match.


----------



## Sweep (Aug 17, 2013)

MizunoMike said:



			FD.... Don't rise to the bait.

I don't think there is many Guys on here who could compete with any of the women from either side and judging by your handicap I think you could give all the lads on here a run for their money.
		
Click to expand...

Whilst I agree with you and FD on this thread, fortunately being a better golfer than someone you are in disagreement with, does not mean you are right. Even when discussing golf.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Aug 17, 2013)

Really exciting in the foursomes today - matches swinging one way and then the other.

Tell you what I've not seen in the Solheim Cup? Long putters! Is it only men that can't putt?


----------



## FairwayDodger (Aug 17, 2013)

Amazing! Nordqvist makes hole in one on 17 to win their match!

.....unless the americans can follow her in!

:whoo:


----------



## Khamelion (Aug 17, 2013)

So pleased I witnessed that HIO, tremendous shot


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 17, 2013)

What a way to win a match - stunning shot.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Aug 17, 2013)

Khamelion said:



			So pleased I witnessed that HIO, tremendous shot
		
Click to expand...

Me too, was starting think I was talking to myself!  Everyone else watching Man U.....


----------



## Mungoscorner (Aug 17, 2013)

FairwayDodger said:



			Amazing! Nordqvist makes hole in one on 17 to win their match!

.....unless the americans can follow her in!

:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Must have been a fluke, as according to some on here women cannot play golf.
Lets hope that spurs the European girls on, we seem to have lost a bit of ground over the last couple of hours.


----------



## Khamelion (Aug 17, 2013)

FairwayDodger said:



			Me too, was starting think I was talking to myself!  Everyone else watching Man U..... 

Click to expand...

I like football, I can watch it, but given a choice between footy and golf, golf will win everytime.


----------



## cookelad (Aug 17, 2013)

Brilliant! In all the way! 1 of the other matches come in and we're happy!


----------



## MizunoMike (Aug 17, 2013)

It has been a tough game out there today for the European team but credit where it due they have battled on and still have a chance to turn this around.

Come on Europe.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Aug 17, 2013)

Momentum all with the USA.... could easily be 6-6 after this session.


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 17, 2013)

What's happening down the 18th...boo...


----------



## FairwayDodger (Aug 17, 2013)

AmandaJR said:



			What's happening down the 18th...boo...
		
Click to expand...

Real shame to fight back from four down only to completely blow up on the last!


----------



## CMAC (Aug 17, 2013)

terrible last hole course management there by Europeans........thats golf though.

Some sparkling golf though today:thup:


----------



## Lump (Aug 17, 2013)

Sorry girls, but that was utter garbage. Pressure too much for our ladies?


----------



## FairwayDodger (Aug 17, 2013)

Brilliant last hole for Masson and Mathew to snatch a half. Europe keep their noses in front!


----------



## rickg (Aug 17, 2013)

FairwayDodger said:



			Brilliant last hole for Masson and Mathew to snatch a half. Europe keep their noses in front!
		
Click to expand...

I can see Mathew playing all 5... Great putt at the last. :thup:


----------



## FairwayDodger (Aug 17, 2013)

rickg said:



			I can see Mathew playing all 5... Great putt at the last. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I think she's played better than her points tally suggests; chaperoning the rookies!

Not playing this afternoon though.


----------



## MizunoMike (Aug 17, 2013)

rickg said:



			I can see Mathew playing all 5... Great putt at the last. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Agreed she is a great player but I think she might get the afternoon off so she is fresh for tomorrow morning.


----------



## Mungoscorner (Aug 17, 2013)

Catriona looks bulletproof.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Aug 17, 2013)

Lump said:



			Sorry girls, but that was utter garbage. Pressure too much for our ladies?
		
Click to expand...

The mind is a wonderful thing, as someone used to say....

I think at four down they played freely with nothing to lose but tensed up on 18 realising they could actually win it. Amateur psychology, don't you love it!


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 17, 2013)

FairwayDodger said:



			The mind is a wonderful thing, as someone used to say....

I think at four down they played freely with nothing to lose but tensed up on 18 realising they could actually win it. Amateur psychology, don't you love it! 

Click to expand...

That's my take on it. Suddenly they might just win and the pressure took its toll.


----------



## Robobum (Aug 17, 2013)

FairwayDodger said:



			Tell you what I've not seen in the Solheim Cup? Long putters! Is it only men that can't putt? 

Click to expand...

Sexist!!


----------



## FairwayDodger (Aug 17, 2013)

Robobum said:



			Sexist!! 

Click to expand...

Moi? 

:cheers:


----------



## Robobum (Aug 17, 2013)

Lexi Thomson looks like Noel Fielding.........have you ever seen them both in the same room? Interesting!


----------



## CMAC (Aug 17, 2013)

Robobum said:



			Lexi Thomson looks like Noel Fielding.........have you ever seen them both in the same room? Interesting!

Click to expand...

you realise you are saying your fantasies out loud :smirk:


----------



## Gazboy (Aug 17, 2013)

The cheering has made a mockery of the guys getting stroppy because they heard a camera shutter. One girl yesterday encouraged the crowd to make some noise while she tee'd off on the 1st and smashed the ball just twice to land on the green.


----------



## Keeno (Aug 17, 2013)

I enjoy watching female gowf.  The driving has been frightening, very accurate and mighty long too. Impressive


----------



## Robobum (Aug 17, 2013)

Has anyone seen enough of Michelle Wie's putting to comment on how bad it must have been previously?

The "table top" thing has meant to have significantly improved her putting but it is still rank poor.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Aug 17, 2013)

Robobum said:



			Has anyone seen enough of Michelle Wie's putting to comment on how bad it must have been previously?

The "table top" thing has meant to have significantly improved her putting but it is still rank poor.
		
Click to expand...

Haven't seen her holing many long ones but neither missing any wee ones. She has struggled with the putter over the years. The more unconventional the technique the more the player has had to work to find a way of putting, I think. Seems to be a lot of chat that she's underachieved given her ability.


----------



## Robobum (Aug 17, 2013)

FairwayDodger said:



			Haven't seen her holing many long ones but neither missing any wee ones. She has struggled with the putter over the years. The more unconventional the technique the more the player has had to work to find a way of putting, I think. Seems to be a lot of chat that she's underachieved given her ability.
		
Click to expand...

Hard to know whether she has under achieved or not. The hype was ridiculous for her and being forced into playing with the men was terrible for her.

Rarely do you see good putters that have had to resort to something "funky"


----------



## FairwayDodger (Aug 17, 2013)

Robobum said:



			Hard to know whether she has under achieved or not. The hype was ridiculous for her and being forced into playing with the men was terrible for her.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed


----------



## CMAC (Aug 17, 2013)

Robobum said:



			Hard to know whether she has under achieved or not. The hype was ridiculous for her and *being forced into playing with the men was terrible for her.*

Rarely do you see good putters that have had to resort to something "funky"
		
Click to expand...

thats interesting, didnt know she was 'forced', who forced her?


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 17, 2013)

FairwayDodger said:



			Tell you what I've not seen in the Solheim Cup? Long putters! Is it only men that can't putt? 

Click to expand...

That doesn't mean some haven't tried them!

http://theaposition.com/jimgolfrank...es/11/2011/10/wie_300-thumb-300x410-38962.jpg

http://golf.about.com/b/2011/07/20/michelle-wie-tries-belly-putter.htm

Disappointingly (well maybe not so this week!), Wie seems to simply be a (relatively) poor putter! The rest of her game is rather good though!


----------



## FairwayDodger (Aug 17, 2013)

Foxholer said:



			That doesn't mean some haven't tried them!

http://theaposition.com/jimgolfrank...es/11/2011/10/wie_300-thumb-300x410-38962.jpg

http://golf.about.com/b/2011/07/20/michelle-wie-tries-belly-putter.htm

Disappointingly (well maybe not so this week!), Wie seems to simply be a (relatively) poor putter! The rest of her game is rather good though!
		
Click to expand...

She's tried everything! You'd have to to resort to her current technique! She's actually putting not too badly but when you compare her with some of the others who are rolling them in from everywhere you can tell why she's been looking for something....


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 17, 2013)

Not a sexist thing, but not keen on the shorts. Skirts, or trousers, like the men's tour???

Short shorts look like beach wear.

It's interesting that the solheim is like the Ryder cup in so many ways. Players who can't hole zip from 10 ft on tour can suddenly can it consistently from 20ft when doing it for the team.

I guess wie's stroke is technically sound. Flat back, rotate around the spine must equal a square to square swing. So is the error in the reading, or does she push it?


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 17, 2013)

So a caddie conceding a putt. Oh dear.


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 17, 2013)

Kellfire said:



			So a caddie conceding a putt. Oh dear.
		
Click to expand...

Stupid, but it isn't the players fault.


----------



## SaintHacker (Aug 17, 2013)

The caddie may hve been an idiot, but surely the american didn't have to pick her ball up?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 17, 2013)

Creamer/Thompson,  Ewart Shadoff/Hull. I've seen worse four balls.


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 17, 2013)

FairwayDodger said:



			She's tried everything! You'd have to to resort to her current technique! She's actually putting not too badly but when you compare her with some of the others who are rolling them in from everywhere you can tell why she's been looking for something....
		
Click to expand...

Maybe that's what Westwood should try - at least on Day 4. Can't see him actually being capable of bending like that myself


----------



## FairwayDodger (Aug 17, 2013)

Foxholer said:



			Maybe that's what Westwood should try - at least on Day 4. Can't see him actually being capable of bending like that myself 

Click to expand...

Mibbee..... but would he be able to straighten up again afterwards?


----------



## MizunoMike (Aug 17, 2013)

Foxholer said:



			Maybe that's what Westwood should try - at least on Day 4. Can't see him actually being capable of bending like that myself 

Click to expand...


A rather cheap shot.


Anyway putts can't be conceded in stroke play, but I guess you know that.


Its great how armchair golfers can sit back and criticise.


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 17, 2013)

FairwayDodger said:



			Mibbee..... but would he be able to straighten up again afterwards? 

Click to expand...

:rofl:

I'd certainly struggle to do so!

MizMike. There apparently needs to be a 'sarcasm' smiley. The 'Whistle' one doesn't seem to get that message across!


----------



## rickg (Aug 17, 2013)

Some amazing putts going in from Europe.....Charley Hull is inspired......and love her attitude.


----------



## MizunoMike (Aug 17, 2013)

rickg said:



			Some amazing putts going in from Europe.....Charley Hull is inspired......and love her attitude.
		
Click to expand...


Looking good for Europe, just hope they can keep it going.

I think they can do it this time.


----------



## SocketRocket (Aug 17, 2013)

Dont like this flag  face painting.  Bit OTT.


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Aug 17, 2013)

I'm enjoying it up to now and I'd love to play the course, some nice holes by the looks of it :thup:


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Aug 17, 2013)

SocketRocket said:



			Dont like this flag  face painting.  Bit OTT.
		
Click to expand...

Bit of fun...


----------



## rickg (Aug 17, 2013)

Up in all 4 matches at present......go girls!! :thup:


----------



## JustOne (Aug 17, 2013)

Well.....


I think the whole thing has been brilliant so far!! Yesterday there was some great play, today the hole-in-one was brilliant, great viewing to see the Munoz fight back from 4 down (only to go pear-shaped on the last!!) Matthew's putt on 18 for the half, even watching Ciganda's struggles has been interesting (hope she wins her singles tomorrow 8&7). Charley Hull is doing well this evening, in fact so far so good.... go Europe!


----------



## Mungoscorner (Aug 17, 2013)

Come on girls, spank the Yanks. :whoo:


----------



## bluewolf (Aug 18, 2013)

Keep the updates coming people. I'm in work and gutted about missing it. It may not be everyones cup of tea but I loved watching it last time and was looking forward to watching it this time....

Vive la difference!!


----------



## Odvan (Aug 18, 2013)

JustOne said:



			Well.....


I think the whole thing has been brilliant so far!! Yesterday there was some great play, today the hole-in-one was brilliant, great viewing to see the Munoz fight back from 4 down (only to go pear-shaped on the last!!) Matthew's putt on 18 for the half, even watching Ciganda's struggles has been interesting (hope she wins her singles tomorrow 8&7). Charley Hull is doing well this evening, in fact so far so good.... go Europe!
		
Click to expand...

Agreed. Obviously I hope we stuff em but would love for us to do it with around an hours play left in the singles tomorrow, for nothing other than quality entertainment purposes.


----------



## CMAC (Aug 18, 2013)

MizunoMike said:



			Looking good for Europe, just hope they can keep it going.

I think they can do it this time.
		
Click to expand...

arent Europe the holders


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 18, 2013)

DarthVega said:



			arent Europe the holders

Click to expand...

Yes

But they've never won in American!


----------



## JustOne (Aug 18, 2013)

What a brilliant moment when Ciganda holed her putt on the 18th to clinch victory.

Hats off to her. Worth waiting up for.


----------



## rickg (Aug 18, 2013)

Last match was simply amazing to win it with that putt from off the green.....I've got a 7:30 qualifier in a few hours but that was worth staying up for!!!
A clean sweep...just incredible. :whoo:


----------



## JustOne (Aug 18, 2013)

Yes mate... what a putt from Icher for a whitewash 4-0 session to Europe.... great TV.


----------



## rickg (Aug 18, 2013)

JustOne said:



			Yes mate... what a putt from Icher for a whitewash 4-0 session to Europe.... great TV.
		
Click to expand...

Incredible......just loving the looks on the American faces in the crowd when that putt went in.......luck at these two here on either side of the woman in the white hat...........priceless!!!!!!


----------



## JustOne (Aug 18, 2013)

rickg said:



			Incredible......just loving the looks on the American faces in the crowd when that putt went in.......luck at these two here on either side of the woman in the white hat...........priceless!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

LOL    ...I noticed both of them in the coverage too, especially the one catching flies on the right 

Only 3Â½ points for Europe to retain the trophy (4 to win outright) from 12 matches... and get something from US soil for the first ever time!

Thrilling golf today.


----------



## MizunoMike (Aug 18, 2013)

And who said women's golf was dull, what a great display from Europe and showcase for women's golf.

I for one will be glued tongue TV tonight.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Aug 18, 2013)

rickg said:



			Last match was simply amazing to win it with that putt from off the green.....I've got a 7:30 qualifier in a few hours but that was worth staying up for!!!
A clean sweep...just incredible. :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Had to drag myself off to bed for my early start today. You're hardcore rick!


----------



## Lump (Aug 18, 2013)

FairwayDodger said:



			Had to drag myself off to bed for my early start today. You're hardcore rick! 

Click to expand...

I haven't even been to bed, just back in from a night shift (watched the whole nights golf on the old t'iphone).
Off to play golf in a few hours.


----------



## G1BB0 (Aug 18, 2013)

I had to turn it over as the Americans & fans do my nut in. Can't believe they won the session 4-0, my bad. Should have persevered


----------



## need_my_wedge (Aug 18, 2013)

MizunoMike said:



			And who said women's golf was dull, what a great display from Europe and showcase for women's golf.

I for one will be glued tongue TV tonight.
		
Click to expand...

Been some excellent golf played. I really hope they do it early though, got a 05:15 start tomorrow, not for not wanting to but won't be staying up till the end......


----------



## BrizoH71 (Aug 18, 2013)

MizunoMike said:



			And who said women's golf was dull, what a great display from Europe and showcase for women's golf.

I for one will be *glued tongue TV* tonight.
		
Click to expand...

Won't that be a bit awkward? 

Great display from the girls to get within touching difference of the Cup.. will be watching tonight.


----------



## CMAC (Aug 18, 2013)

Stayed up till 3am, will stay up again tonight as its good to watch.

Never saw the caddie conceding a putt- weird, what was he thinking and what happened?

Disappointed in Wie and her partner marching off to the 17th tee before the Europeans had putted to get the half! :angry:
I remember Jack saying he never left a green until all competitors had finished as respect for his playing partners, a rule I follow myself


----------



## MashieNiblick (Aug 18, 2013)

Just been watching the highlights. Great stuff. Course looks difficult. Quality of the golf is great.

With a Ryder Cup/Solheim Cup double on American soil on the cards perhaps the European Tours should take over the US ones!


----------



## richart (Aug 18, 2013)

DarthVega said:



			Disappointed in Wie and her partner marching off to the 17th tee before the Europeans had putted to get the half! :angry:
I remember Jack saying he never left a green until all competitors had finished as respect for his playing partners, a rule I follow myself
		
Click to expand...

I noticed that, poor show.

I stayed up to the end without realising how late it was. First match had 13 birdies in the 18 holes.

The rules officials need a kick up the backside. How can it take 30 minutes to give a drop ruling ? Apart from that a great nights viewing.:thup:


----------



## Mark_G (Aug 18, 2013)

The 3am finish was hard work but the golf was so good I couldn't go to bed. The girls are just playing fantastic shots and its truly addictive viewing, my only criticism is why is 90% of the crowd female? Surely the American males must want to watch this standard of golf as well as the ladies? Very strange. Come on Europe


----------



## Dodger (Aug 18, 2013)

See when these wuman get their caddies to stand behind them to line them up has anyone ever heard them say 'na your no pointing in the right direction'??

No,it is a total waste of time and should be banned.

One of them backed off the other night and went though her routine again without her caddie lining her up......funny that,she actually doesn't need him eh?


----------



## PieMan (Aug 18, 2013)

Dodger said:



			See when these wuman get their caddies to stand behind them to line them up has anyone ever heard them say 'na your no pointing in the right direction'??

No,it is a total waste of time and should be banned.

One of them backed off the other night and went though her routine again without her caddie lining her up......funny that,she actually doesn't need him eh?
		
Click to expand...

Bloody hell - is that still going on? The caddie might as well take the shot!!


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 18, 2013)

Dodger said:



			See when these wuman get their caddies to stand behind them to line them up has anyone ever heard them say 'na your no pointing in the right direction'??

No,it is a total waste of time and should be banned.

One of them backed off the other night and went though her routine again without her caddie lining her up......funny that,she actually doesn't need him eh?
		
Click to expand...

It's all about giving the player confidence. I agree it's not necessary, but there is little, if any time wasted - the times I've seen it, it's all part of the set-up routine,, and there's certainly some of the routine performed after the caddie moves away. 

If a 1 second 'that's fine' gives the player the confidence to swing they way they actually want to, then it's worthwhile. Just 1 trip to the deep rough would gobble up any supposed time saving if the swing is held back from a lack of confidence.

It seems, to me, to have reduced from a year or so ago, though it was the putting set-up where it as most prevalent then.

Biggest 'waste of time' imo is what has happened with some of the trips to water!


----------



## JustOne (Aug 18, 2013)

Foxholer said:



			I agree it's not necessary, but there is little, if any time wasted
		
Click to expand...

+1 :thup:


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 18, 2013)

Some good matches coming up. 
Creamer v Hull should be a good one.


----------



## fundy (Aug 18, 2013)

Been enthralling viewing if you can put up with how tediously slow the games are and how incompetent/slow the rules officials have been on a couple of decisions, the Kerr one last night was just a joke and I expect they were paranoid of making another mistake so toiok half an hr for a simple hazard entry point ruling (im guessing that last 4 ball was over or very close to 6hrs by the time they were done)

I see Wie has apologised for storming off on 16 (albeit Im not convinced that Korda stayed greenside as she believes)

Singles will be fun and be great if we can get our first win over there

PS Hulls 2 at 17 just simply amazing let alone for a 17year old with almost no experience!


----------



## Dodger (Aug 18, 2013)

Foxholer said:



			It's all about giving the player confidence. I agree it's not necessary, but there is little, if any time wasted - the times I've seen it, it's all part of the set-up routine,, and there's certainly some of the routine performed after the caddie moves away. 

If a 1 second 'that's fine' gives the player the confidence to swing they way they actually want to, then it's worthwhile. Just 1 trip to the deep rough would gobble up any supposed time saving if the swing is held back from a lack of confidence.

It seems, to me, to have reduced from a year or so ago, though it was the putting set-up where it as most prevalent then.

Biggest 'waste of time' imo is what has happened with some of the trips to water!
		
Click to expand...

There is though....2 to 5 seconds multiplied by 70 odd shots multiplied by 4 golfers in a group soon mounts up.

Ladeis golf can be painful enough at times to watch without this pish going on too.


----------



## Slime (Aug 18, 2013)

I generally can't get too excited about ladies golf, but this, it's superb.
I can almost taste the tension in some of the matches and I think there's a lot of dislike between some of the golfers.
Hull & Hedwall are like a pair of rotweilers out there, they're awesome & just won't let go.
I think a few mind games this afternoon could produce fireworks as I feel there's a lot of animosity bubbling away in one or two of the USA golfers ........................... they just don't like losing.
Really looking forward to today's singles, it could be explosive!
Bring it on!

*Slime*.


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 18, 2013)

Dodger said:



			There is though....*2 to 5 seconds *multiplied by 70 odd shots multiplied by 4 golfers in a group soon mounts up.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed it would if it actually took that long. 5 seconds is a huge amount of time and 2 seconds would be seriously noticeable. My assertion is that it, while it might the caddie 2 or 3 seconds of his time to step across, check and step back, the actual time 'lost' by this synchronous activity is more likely to be tenths of seconds. And it doesn't happen on every shot either. The 'old-style' lining up of putts - which I haven't noticed much of - was indeed tedious!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 18, 2013)

I have to admit I've been totally blown away by how strong the Europe side has been. I posted early on that I thought they'd get stuffed but they've taken the fight to the US since session one and the US have been lacking. I hope nerves don't kick in and the Europeans don't play too defensive but carry on going for their shots.

Come on girls, close the match out and prove the Solheim Cup is yet another topic I seemingly have no idea about


----------



## North Mimms (Aug 18, 2013)

Pin-seeker said:



View attachment 7205

Some good matches coming up. 
Creamer v Hull should be a good one.
		
Click to expand...

Paula Creamer would be a great scalp for young Charley. She seems a really nice lass


----------



## Odvan (Aug 18, 2013)

It's started! Looking forward to this.

Wonder how they'll position the pins today...those greens and positions yesterday were a proper test.


----------



## Khamelion (Aug 18, 2013)

Yup the Creamer v Hull game should be good, I reckon the European win will come with Hedwall against Wie


----------



## MizunoMike (Aug 18, 2013)

Foxholer said:



			Yes

But they've never won in American!
		
Click to expand...

Yeh, I am sure most would have known what I meant.

Hope this clears it up DV.........


----------



## cookelad (Aug 18, 2013)

Fair play Alison Nicholas hasn't sat down for 3 days!


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 18, 2013)

Dodger said:



			There is though....2 to 5 seconds multiplied by 70 odd shots multiplied by 4 golfers in a group soon mounts up.

Ladeis golf can be painful enough at times to watch without this pish going on too.
		
Click to expand...

A serious question. Do you see any positives in women's golf at all? Any skill you might just admire or at least think is somewhat passable?


----------



## CMAC (Aug 18, 2013)

MizunoMike said:



			Yeh, I am sure most would have known what I meant.

Hope this clears it up DV.........
		
Click to expand...

yes most would have, I must just be a bit slow:smirk:


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Aug 18, 2013)

Khamelion said:



			Yup the Creamer v Hull game should be good, I reckon the European win will come with Hedwall against Wie
		
Click to expand...

Not managed to see much so far but just turned on to see Hull was playing Creamer. What a scalp that would be for Hull, and I wouldn't be surprised if she did it either.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 18, 2013)

Hill looks a proper talent & only 17. 
Michelle wie is a beast on the tee.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Aug 18, 2013)

Pin-seeker said:



			Hill looks a proper talent & only 17. 
Michelle wie is a beast on the tee.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, but apologies if this has already been discussed, I can't be bothered to read the whole thread, but who the hell told her to putt like that?


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 18, 2013)

A spinal surgeon who wants a lot of practice.


----------



## Gazboy (Aug 18, 2013)

Pin-seeker said:



			Hill looks a proper talent & only 17. 
Michelle wie is a beast on the tee.
		
Click to expand...

So is Lexi Thompson. She seems very accurate too.

Edit- ok not this time but I think it's cool that she likes a lot of noise when on the tee.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 18, 2013)

HawkeyeMS said:



			Yeah, but apologies if this has already been discussed, I can't be bothered to read the whole thread, but who the hell told her to putt like that?
		
Click to expand...

I can't get my head round it,I actually tried a practice put like it earlier & it's just wrong.


----------



## Imurg (Aug 18, 2013)

Some of the Commentators saying that a putt is 4 feet when it's at least 6 or saying one's only 2 feet when it's at least 4 - are they blind or just working on an American measurement...?


----------



## cookelad (Aug 18, 2013)

Imurg said:



			Some of the Commentators saying that a putt is 4 feet when it's at least 6 or saying one's only 2 feet when it's at least 4 - are they blind or just working on an American measurement...?
		
Click to expand...

Probably using women's inches!


----------



## FairwayDodger (Aug 18, 2013)

DarthVega said:



			Never saw the caddie conceding a putt- weird, what was he thinking and what happened?
		
Click to expand...

Roughly.....

Europeans were in close, gimmie range really, Thomson had a longish putt (realistically) for a half and Creamer was inside her but had played a shot more. They decided that Creamer should putt first since that would help Lexi with her line. She did all her pre-putt routine and settled in to take the putt when the caddie shouted out that the putt was good. It was a pretty bad moment - really upset all the players - the Americans where livid and the Europeans embarrassed, frankly.

What was he thinking? Probably that, as a man, he knew best. Classic sexism - unthinkable a caddie in the Ryder cup would have done that. Sorry pal you're not in charge, you're there to carry the bag.

I'm curious as to whether he's caddying again today? He certainly wouldn't be for me!


----------



## MizunoMike (Aug 18, 2013)

Well who do you think will bring the points home for Europe, it's still all there to play for.


----------



## North Mimms (Aug 18, 2013)

HawkeyeMS said:



			Yeah, but apologies if this has already been discussed, I can't be bothered to read the whole thread, but who the hell told her to putt like that?
		
Click to expand...

I think Wie developed a bad case of the yips early in her career, and this seems to be the only way she can putt.
I believe it used to be even more bent over


----------



## palindromicbob (Aug 18, 2013)

FairwayDodger said:



			Roughly.....

Europeans were in close, gimmie range really, Thomson had a longish putt (realistically) for a half and Creamer was inside her but had played a shot more. They decided that Creamer should putt first since that would help Lexi with her line. She did all her pre-putt routine and settled in to take the putt when the caddie shouted out that the putt was good. It was a pretty bad moment - really upset all the players - the Americans where livid and the Europeans embarrassed, frankly.

*What was he thinking? Probably that, as a man, he knew best. Classic sexism *- unthinkable a caddie in the Ryder cup would have done that. Sorry pal you're not in charge, you're there to carry the bag.

I'm curious as to whether he's caddying again today? He certainly wouldn't be for me!
		
Click to expand...

Read an article about it and it said something about he vice captain speaking to the caddy and then the caddy spoke out of turn. 

http://www.golfchannel.com/news/golftalkcentral/more-solheim-cup-drama-over-conceded-putt/

Just to point out. That bit in bold is your assumptions and also  sexist.


----------



## North Mimms (Aug 18, 2013)

Christina Kim is a very measured commentator- enjoying her comments which is strange because she REALLY irritated me when she played in Solheim team


----------



## harpo_72 (Aug 18, 2013)

FairwayDodger said:



			Roughly.....

Europeans were in close, gimmie range really, Thomson had a longish putt (realistically) for a half and Creamer was inside her but had played a shot more. They decided that Creamer should putt first since that would help Lexi with her line. She did all her pre-putt routine and settled in to take the putt when the caddie shouted out that the putt was good. It was a pretty bad moment - really upset all the players - the Americans where livid and the Europeans embarrassed, frankly.

What was he thinking? Probably that, as a man, he knew best. Classic sexism - unthinkable a caddie in the Ryder cup would have done that. Sorry pal you're not in charge, you're there to carry the bag.

I'm curious as to whether he's caddying again today? He certainly wouldn't be for me!
		
Click to expand...

He should have advised his player, the decision to give it was right, but the player should say it. 
I have not seen any of it ... Are they being lined up on the putts by their caddies?


----------



## North Mimms (Aug 18, 2013)

Charley Hull looking for the first point here...


----------



## palindromicbob (Aug 18, 2013)

Not sure if there is much lag on my feed but shouldn't be long until Europe only require 2 wins and a half.  Will be tense if the board stays as red as it currently is though.

Not quiet sure what the commentator mean there though. Pretty sure a pro can still stub or skull a shot.


----------



## rickg (Aug 18, 2013)

WD Charley! :whoo:


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 18, 2013)

harpo_72 said:



			Are they being lined up on the putts by their caddies?
		
Click to expand...

No. Only a quick check and Ok on Drives as far as I've seen. No time lost!



harpo_72 said:



			He should have advised his player, the decision to give it was right, but the player should say it.
		
Click to expand...

I believe that as Creamer was actually 'putting' there as something of a time issue.

Inexperience on Euro players part. Speaking out of turn on Sorenstam's part. Panic by the Caddie. Faux-outrage by Creamer and Indecisiveness by ROs. I don't think anyone came out of the incident smelling of Roses!


----------



## North Mimms (Aug 18, 2013)

rickg said:



			WD Charley! :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

How cute- charley asking paula for an autograph!


----------



## MizunoMike (Aug 18, 2013)

rickg said:



			WD Charley! :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Wicked.


----------



## rickg (Aug 18, 2013)

It's so refreshing to see Charley's reserved but confident approach and attitude, which is in stark contrast to some of the US team.......really couldn't stand the "face washing" celebration in the pairs matches that Wie and a few others had come up with.......don't mind the fist pumping high fiving and a (within reason) vocal celebration, that's normal and is there in all levels of Matchplay, but the face wash thing was just tacky, tasteless and OTT in my opinion.

This really has been one of the best ever Solheim Cups..been glued to the TV..... :thup:


----------



## North Mimms (Aug 18, 2013)

rickg said:



			It's so refreshing to see Charley's reserved but confident approach and attitude, which is in stark contrast to some of the US team.......really couldn't stand the "face washing" celebration in the pairs matches that Wie and a few others had come up with.......don't mind the fist pumping high fiving and a (within reason) vocal celebration, that's normal and is there in all levels of Matchplay, but the face wash thing was just tacky, tasteless and OTT in my opinion.

This really has been one of the best ever Solheim Cups..been glued to the TV..... :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Face washing???


----------



## rickg (Aug 18, 2013)

North Mimms said:



			Face washing???
		
Click to expand...

Didn't know what else to call it........they put their hand up to their face, spread all 5 fingers and then move the hand from left to right several times about 3 inches in front of their eyes....both players stand facing each other while doing it...........seemed to be an alternative to a high five....... I just found it a bit "in your face" (forgive the pun)....


----------



## North Mimms (Aug 18, 2013)

rickg said:



			Didn't know what else to call it........they put their hand up to their face, spread all 5 fingers and then move the hand from left to right several times about 3 inches in front of their eyes....both players stand facing each other while doing it...........seemed to be an alternative to a high five....... I just found it a bit "in your face" (forgive the pun)....
		
Click to expand...

Weird!


----------



## bluewolf (Aug 18, 2013)

It's from a popular American wrestling show and is called the "You can't see me". Patented by the popular wrestler, John Cena... Or so my lad tells me.... Yoof...


----------



## rickg (Aug 18, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			It's from a popular American wrestling show and is called the "You can't see me". Patented by the popular wrestler, John Cena... Or so my lad tells me.... Yoof...
		
Click to expand...

Now I like it even less!!


----------



## palindromicbob (Aug 18, 2013)

2 left people and up in 4


----------



## Gazboy (Aug 18, 2013)

Does Jessica Korda also use the table top putting stance or was it just that camera angle?


----------



## TheClaw (Aug 18, 2013)

Gazboy said:



			Does Jessica Korda also use the table top putting stance or was it just that camera angle?
		
Click to expand...

Rewound it there to check. Nope, she doesn't.


----------



## palindromicbob (Aug 19, 2013)

Making the call early but well done Europe can't watch it any longer or I'll be late for work .


----------



## rickg (Aug 19, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			It's from a popular American wrestling show and is called the "You can't see me". Patented by the popular wrestler, John Cena... Or so my lad tells me.... Yoof...
		
Click to expand...

Looks like it might have something to do with a tweet Petterson made before the competition started about waiting around for the Americans to have their nails painted.....

http://www.golfchannel.com/news/golftalkcentral/what-are-those-us-hand-gestures/

Interesting article, but more loving the comments and responses to the article....there's some absolute belters in there....mainly from Americans who are embarrassed and ashamed of the US teams antics and OTT celebrations.


----------



## JackBrocklehurst (Aug 19, 2013)

Michelle Wie's putting stance.. what in the?!


----------



## rickg (Aug 19, 2013)

Would live to see Hedwall become the first player ever to take 5 Solheim Cup points...... :clap:


----------



## JackBrocklehurst (Aug 19, 2013)

Some of this golf is quality!


----------



## Slime (Aug 19, 2013)

And now it's stopped for weather reasons!
Hey ho, I'm off to bed.

*Slime*.


----------



## JackBrocklehurst (Aug 19, 2013)

Slime said:



			And now it's stopped for weather reasons!
Hey ho, I'm off to bed.

*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

Delaying the inevitable.


----------



## rickg (Aug 19, 2013)

rickg said:



			Would live to see Hedwall become the first player ever to take 5 Solheim Cup points...... :clap:
		
Click to expand...

She looks like she might do it on the last hole..........come on Hedwall!!!!!! :whoo:


----------



## rickg (Aug 19, 2013)

rickg said:



			She looks like she might do it on the last hole..........come on Hedwall!!!!!! :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Just witnessed history!! Well done girl!! :cheers:


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 19, 2013)

rickg said:



			She looks like she might do it on the last hole..........come on Hedwall!!!!!! :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Fantastic!


----------



## FairwayDodger (Aug 19, 2013)

rickg said:



			She looks like she might do it on the last hole..........come on Hedwall!!!!!! :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant! :clap:


----------



## blackpuddinmonster (Aug 19, 2013)

Well done ladies, excellent..
History made, chuffed i stayed up to watch it.


----------



## Sweep (Aug 19, 2013)

What a great 3 days! Great for ladies golf in particular and the game of golf in general.
Anyone who questions the quality of the ladies game should take a look at Caroline Hedwall. Great that her win retained the cup and that Catriona Mathew sank the winning putt. Also great to see the sporting behaviour of the American team afterwards. That defeat must have been very hard to take.


----------



## JustOne (Aug 19, 2013)

Brilliant, just brilliant... great TV and some fantastic golf played there.

Kudos to Hedwall for 5-0, simply faultless.
Ciganda for winning ALL her matches despite missing every fairway - just astonishing
Even Petterson just went 1up against Salas on the 16th despite Salas putting the skin off her ball today.
Recari has putted amazingly well
Munoz - one of the best putters I've ever seen.
Would have liked to see Sergas scrape at least a half... (maybe she will as it's not quite finished yet)

All round it was absolutely EXCELLENT viewing!!... might as well go watch the last few holes now.

Well done European Ladies....

*Solheim Cup winners 2013* :whoo:


----------



## JustOne (Aug 19, 2013)

Bless,.. Sergas made her Â½


....and the win is complete.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Aug 19, 2013)

JustOne said:



			Brilliant, just brilliant... great TV and some fantastic golf played there.

Kudos to Hedwall for 5-0, simply faultless.
Ciganda for winning ALL her matches despite missing every fairway - just astonishing
Even Petterson just went 1up against Salas on the 16th despite Salas putting the skin off her ball today.
Recari has putted amazingly well
Munoz - one of the best putters I've ever seen.
Would have liked to see Sergas scrape at least a half... (maybe she will as it's not quite finished yet)

All round it was absolutely EXCELLENT viewing!!... might as well go watch the last few holes now.

Well done European Ladies....

*Solheim Cup winners 2013* :whoo:
		
Click to expand...


Great win, fantastic play by the Europeans......... especially Charley Hull....... very well done ladies.


----------



## richart (Aug 19, 2013)

Great three days, well played to all the European ladies. Couldn't take any more of the late nights though.


----------



## cookelad (Aug 19, 2013)

richart said:



			Couldn't take any more of the late nights though.

Click to expand...

I've only seen up to Caroline Hedwall holing out to get to 14 points (nearly missed my train) got the rest to watch tonight - as I had to Sky+ it when the weather kicked in - not that anything can possibly top Charley Hull's performance!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 19, 2013)

JustOne said:



			Brilliant, just brilliant... great TV and some fantastic golf played there.

Kudos to Hedwall for 5-0, simply faultless.
Ciganda for winning ALL her matches despite missing every fairway - just astonishing
Even Petterson just went 1up against Salas on the 16th despite Salas putting the skin off her ball today.
Recari has putted amazingly well
Munoz - one of the best putters I've ever seen.
Would have liked to see Sergas scrape at least a half... (maybe she will as it's not quite finished yet)

All round it was absolutely EXCELLENT viewing!!... might as well go watch the last few holes now.

Well done European Ladies....

*Solheim Cup winners 2013* :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

This ^^^ with bells on - brilliant.  Great golf and great viewing.


----------



## Airlie_Andy (Aug 19, 2013)

rickg said:



			Looks like it might have something to do with a tweet Petterson made before the competition started about waiting around for the Americans to have their nails painted.....

http://www.golfchannel.com/news/golftalkcentral/what-are-those-us-hand-gestures/

Interesting article, but more loving the comments and responses to the article....there's some absolute belters in there....mainly from Americans who are embarrassed and ashamed of the US teams antics and OTT celebrations.
		
Click to expand...

Reading some of those comments it seems irony is still a mystery to most Americans. They spend the whole thread complaining about a lack of class and respect being shown by the American players while at the same time making derogatory comments on the appearance and weight of some of them.


----------



## HickoryShaft (Aug 19, 2013)

What a great advert for the womens game - great viewing


----------



## Gazboy (Aug 19, 2013)

HickoryShaft said:



			What a great advert for the womens game - great viewing
		
Click to expand...

I thought the same thing. There were a lot of column inches dedicated to the build-up of the cup (I haven't seen the saturday or sunday papers yet) and it seems that this tournament enabled the women's game to get the mainstream attention it deserves.


----------



## richart (Aug 19, 2013)

Hopefully there will be some good coverage of the Solheim Cup in the next GM. Ladies European golf needs all the good coverage it can get to build on their success. More coverage from Sky ? Personally I would prefer to watch a ladies European event, than a mens EuroPro Tour event.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 19, 2013)

Watched quite a bit of the SC and for the first time I felt that I could get to know some of the European Ladies and would be interested in following them in televised European Ladies tour comps.  The South Koreans bore me - but this bunch of ladies - yes I could take to them.


----------



## bluewolf (Aug 19, 2013)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Watched quite a bit of the SC and for the first time I felt that I could get to know some of the European Ladies and would be interested in following them in televised European Ladies tour comps.  The South Koreans bore me - but this bunch of ladies - yes I could take to them.
		
Click to expand...

Quite possibly the most sinister, stalkerish post ever!!!!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 19, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Quite possibly the most sinister, stalkerish post ever!!!!

Click to expand...

Aye - but you know what I mean.  And I most certainly wouldn't be following Michelle ('Weird') Wie.  What a mixed up (to put it nicely) young lady.


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 19, 2013)

Well guys it warms a gals heart to hear all the positive comments regarding the Solheim Cup and Ladies golf in general :clap:

The naysayers and those who think the skill level is a joke seem to have gone very quiet. Or perhaps they're just tired after watching every minute of something that makes their eyes bleed


----------



## bluewolf (Aug 19, 2013)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Aye - but you know what I mean.  And I most certainly wouldn't be following Michelle ('Weird') Wie.  What a mixed up (to put it nicely) young lady.
		
Click to expand...

The danger of overly ambitious, pushy parents. Many a young Sportsperson has been ruined by the actions of parents. Young Miss Hull looks like a breath of fresh air by comparison. Interesting comment from her Dad recently when asked what marked her out as "special". "from birth she was emotionally flatline". Not sure I would like my parents to say that of me, but I understand his point.


----------



## Robobum (Aug 19, 2013)

AmandaJR said:



			Well guys it warms a gals heart to hear all the positive comments regarding the Solheim Cup and Ladies golf in general :clap:

The naysayers and those who think the skill level is a joke seem to have gone very quiet. Or perhaps they're just tired after watching every minute of something that makes their eyes bleed 

Click to expand...

Watched the US amateur - I could not face watching or listening to the first tee pantomime any longer.

Nancy Lopez & Alison Nicholas - embarrassment.

Great win by the European girls though - Charly Hull & Hedwall looked to have played very well.


----------



## CMAC (Aug 19, 2013)

Robobum said:



			Watched the US amateur - *I could not face watching or listening to the first tee pantomime any longer.
*
Nancy Lopez & Alison Nicholas - embarrassment.

Great win by the European girls though - Charly Hull & Hedwall looked to have played very well.
		
Click to expand...

was it not Bubba at Medina that kicked that first tee whooping and hollering off? closely emulated by Poulter.......I liked it at medina and in Colorado- refreshing change from the norm


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 19, 2013)

It would be fantastic if sponsors and the media got behind womens golf and made the LET a lot more desirable to play on. It seems that womens golf is still regarded with suspicion and scepticism but the SC team have gone a long way to breaking down barriers and if players like Hull continue to ply their trade in Europe it may grow and grow


----------

